# First Tarpon! need weight/measure help..



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

I caught my first tarpon in POC this past weekend and I didn't get a chance to measure or weigh it as I didn't have a tape measure and wanted to get back in water ASAP... I figure you guess that have a lot of experience can help get pretty close idea of weight and measurement for a replica mount I want to do.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the first of many to come. Fork length looks to be 50 inches...40-50 pounds


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

http://www.bonefishtarpontrust.org/btt-publications/tarpon-weight-calculator.html


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

My best guess is pushing 50 #. Congrats!


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Congrats! And you've got a great picture to send to the taxidermist. I'm sure they will get close with a replica and one that size will make a cool mount and be easy to hang. I have an old Brundrett skin mount of a Port A jetty Tarpon that is over 50 years old and still looks great.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

sweet fish congrats one day i will get mine


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

50 - 60 lbs


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*55"*

22" girth and a fat 60 + or - 5#.

Scaled on computer


----------

